# Cornhill Insurance



## Cab (11 Jul 2007)

Regarding this press release:

http://www.allianzcornhill.co.uk/news/press_story.asp?Recno=931

I just phoned Cornhill. Our insurance is due soon, so I thought, what the heck, lets see what they can actually cover me for on the bike.

They looked, and couldn't tell me. Nice lady on the phone had to call me back and say that she still didn't know, so can she call me tomorrow after they've checked with their underwriters? No, I said, write to me with the info. Can she call me Friday, Saturday? No, I said, write to me with the info.

Cornhill Insurance, you've just put out a press release about cycling that is simply beneath contempt. In it you urge us to be insured, yet when I get in touch with you, you cannot tell me about your insurance policy. You have no information.

Cornhill Insurance, are you actuallty just a bunch of wazzerks? Come on, guys, you can do better than that. You insult cyclists with a snivelling excuse of a press release that wrongly implies that everything short of the Crimean war can be blamed on cyclists, and thats somehow meant to make us want to deal with you, and after that you can't even give me the fecking details? You suck.

Cornhill... I wonder, when the info comes through the post, will it prove that you suck _and_ blow? I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## habibi (12 Jul 2007)

"It’s not just cyclists themselves that are getting injured as 16 per cent have hit someone, or just managed to avoid them, when on a bike. Nine per cent of respondents also admitted to damaging cars from getting too close."

lawless lycra louts ! 

you get the rope, i'll get the tar and feathers 

let's string the b**tards up right now !


----------



## Cab (12 Jul 2007)

I'm surprised that only 16% have nearly or actually hit someone. And I'm baffled that a 'reputable' company would, from that stat, imply that cyclists are to blame. I've certainly hit someone who _ran_ straight into the road, and I've had numerous near misses in similar circumstances. Must make me a bad person.


----------



## habibi (12 Jul 2007)

Another classic "topical press release" from Cornhill Direct spokesman Mark Bishop:

BANK HOLIDAY INSURANCE WARNING - TEENAGERS CAN CAUSE PARTY MAYHEM

http://www.allianzcornhill.co.uk/news/press_story.asp?Recno=911

oh lordy


----------



## Cab (12 Jul 2007)

You know how it is, as soon as your parents were away, there you were scratching the French polising and doodling moustaches all over the pictures on the wall :?:

Strewth, are there no depths to which these insurance companies won't plunge? Are there no scare tactics they won't use?


----------



## Cab (12 Jul 2007)

Of some relevance here perhaps:

http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12536556


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Jul 2007)

Interesting attitude from the BikeRadar chap. Like you say, I thought they were journalists.


----------



## Cab (13 Jul 2007)

Well, if anyone cares to have a look at my last posting in that thread over at bikeradar, you'll see thats THAT bridge burned. 

I can't fathom it. They posted as an article a word-for-word repeat of a press release that accuses cyclists of being irresponsible gits, and in response to criticism theres THAT response. The guy seemed polite, but that seems like idiocy to me.

I'll keep this forum informed about what I find out about Cornhill. That one, though... After that little performance, if it was printed out on soft toilet paper I still wouldn't wipe my arse on it.


----------



## Cab (13 Jul 2007)

And now I've _really_ done so :?:


----------



## Cab (13 Jul 2007)

[quote name='User']I've given them a bit of verbal as well in the 'Comments' section of the [i']article...[/i][/quote]

Good stuff!

I'm going to phone Cornhill again, see where the info has got to.


----------



## habibi (13 Jul 2007)

Cab said:


> I can't fathom it.



Well, i can. Future overlords at BikeRadar deliberately stirring up the forum users via some verbatim posted controversial dimwit press release.

They're unnecessarily toying with their forum users, quite cynically in my opinion, and they certainly regard it as THEIR forum.

They're welcome to it.


----------



## andy_wrx (13 Jul 2007)

I see Cornhill are on Aztec West, a depressing trading estate at Avonmouth, Bristol I go to periodically to visit one of our customer sites.

I wonder if I should drop in for a personal visit.


----------



## Cab (13 Jul 2007)

Just phoned again. And again, they have to contact their underwriters.

This isnt' acceptable. 

Look at their press release; theres info there about what is covered and what isn't covered in the home contents insurance and personal liability, theres a set of bare bones, and all I'm after is getting some meat on those bones. You can't repuablty put out a press release yelling about how good your cyclist cover is if you're not able to back that up when a potential customer phones.

If they're bad now, how bad will they be if I buy their insurance and have to claim?

Waiting for another callback now. This is it Cornhill, convince me you're up to the job or theres no way on earth I'm insuring through you. Not now, not ever.


----------



## Cab (13 Jul 2007)

And got called back...

Well, yes they offer whats on the press release, but details are really hard to come by. They keep having to go and talk to their underwriters each time I ask something ("If my bike is stolen, do you need to see the severed lock, what do you need if that happens" is met with being put on hold while an underwriter is asked), and the personal injury thing can only be purchasde through a broker, even though they do sell it (seems odd).

Still not impressed. You're trying, I can tell, but this should have all been done before you issued that press release.


----------



## frog (13 Jul 2007)

I think they just pulled this out of thin air. Can anyone recall a cyclist ever being fined either £2,500 or £1,000 for those crimes. If those offences exist at all. :?: 

'Owning up to not wearing a helmet' I own up to something if I do something wrong. It isn't wrong to not wear a helmet.

'69% of cyclists have fallen off their bikes at some point in their lives'. Rubbish! Everyone has fallen off their bike *at some point in their life*

Countless numbers of British cyclists . . ' and then goes on to quantify them. I thought they were 'countless'.

What I can't understand is BR not ripping it apart and showing it for the load of tripe it is. Professional courtsey perhaps?

If an advert is misleading then you can report it to the Advertising Standards. Who can you report a press release to?


----------



## simon l& and a half (19 Jul 2007)

I think Cab has done us a favour, and Cornhill have been exposed as schmucks.


----------



## Cab (23 Jul 2007)

One job I have for this week is phoning round insurers. Cornhill aren't near the top of the list now!

I see BikeRadar, after a torrent of criticism, have pulled the article on this.

I'll keep the forum informed on which insurers seem most helpful.


----------



## asterix (10 Aug 2007)

Confirms my opinion of Bikeradar and I certainly will be giving Cornhill a miss when renewing any insurance. They sound, let us say, 'unreliable'.

Cheers for the tip, Cab.


----------



## starseven (10 Aug 2007)

The cover is just home insurance with the normal extensions.
Some marketing kid has put a cycling spin on it.

He was probably tasked with it on a Monday did nothing all week then decided to do it on a Friday at 2pm, made the numbers up thinking only saddo's would question them. 
Then went out with his mates.

You could spent the next year complaining and maybe get an excuse or apoligy . 

I would suggest you make a formal specific complaint in writing. Give them a chance to resolve your complaint satisfactory or escalate the matter to the financial ombudsman. A complaint lodged with the ombudsman costs the company a minimum of £500 quid, so they will usually resolve in you favour if it costs less. 

They have, of course made a couple of mllion in extra premiums from people who are not as aware anyway.


----------

